# Stocking a 120 gallon.



## Joe.Lemm (Oct 29, 2012)

I currently have mbuna, but want to keep tiger oscars in my new 120 gallon that I will be setting up this week.

I plan on finding around 6 or so mice tiger oscars around 2" and waiting for them to pair off and keep my favorite pair. I am wondering what else I could keep with them. Can I keep a ghost knife with them? If not, what else could I keep in the tank so that everyone is happy
Thanks!


----------



## Joe.Lemm (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, after reading pages and pages, I would still like to try and get a good pair of oscars. My tank is a 60x18 120 gallon, and I have a fluval 404 and 405 for filtration.

Here is the plan, think it might be okay... Going to buy 6 baby tiger oscars, and wait for one pair to make it clear they are a pair (around 10+ inches if I have done my research right). At the same time I plan on raising some tank mates, possibly a black ghost knife and some silver dollars in a separate 90 gallon to introduce to the 120 once I am settled with my pair of oscars. Is this an okay idea, or am I missing something?

Also, if they don't pair off until they are that big, won't 6 oscars be way to much in the 120 until 4 are removed?


----------



## Joe.Lemm (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay, lots of questions, but I would like to do this once, and do it right.

I know if you have two tiger oscars together and they hate eachother, one will die, it's pretty much certain. Now what if you have a tiger oscar and an albino one you get at the same size, same issue or is it like having an Oscar and JD together?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

Joe.Lemm said:


> I currently have mbuna, but want to keep tiger oscars in my new 120 gallon that I will be setting up this week.
> 
> I plan on finding around 6 or so mice tiger oscars around 2" and waiting for them to pair off and keep my favorite pair. I am wondering what else I could keep with them. Can I keep a ghost knife with them? If not, what else could I keep in the tank so that everyone is happy
> Thanks!


the best fish you can put them whith is silver dollars. they are non-agrresive so they wont bully your oscars. and when your oscars are full grown they are to large for your oscars to eat. as for the ghost knife i wouldn't do it theres not enough room for two grown oscars and a knfe fish as you might know knfe fish get to be the around the same size as an oscar so they wont have much room to swim. so my advice silver dollars would be best.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

A 60" 120 gal is too small for what your trying to do. A 75 gal is 48" long and will hold 1 oscar for life you cant add 5 more fish to 12" more in length and expect it to go well, and you will be severely under filtered for the bio load that is 4-6 8" oscars.

Good luck!


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

IMO, the big problem with your plan is what DBLN said your tank isn't big enough for 6 Oscars that are 6"+. Those canister filter wont be enough.They
are very messy eaters and need massive fitration. They are big fish, and require lots of tank. There will be aggression issues before they are big enough to pair off. 
Its not easy to get a pair of Oscars.


----------

